

If you mess with Reddit or Hacker News - alexpatton
http://ozeanmedia.com/ozean_media/social-media/if-you-mess-with-reddit-or-hackernews/
The Internet loves misery!  If you are willing to put your failures out there, the Internet will embrace you and hold your close.  VERY CLOSE!
======
alexpatton


